# Western Hognose...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello my friends,

I am considering a Western Hognose as a pet! I love the looks....I've been doing some reading about the animail itself...but now I would like to have some practical advise from those of you who keep them as pets...or that know about the subject (general husbandry...temperature...humidy...etc).

I do not have much experience with venomous (only with Montpelier snake - Malpolon monspessulanus and our National Viper the Vipera Latastei) and in the wild...never kept none of them! I will post picture of both snakes since they are very interesting (these pictures were not taken by me)

If possible please add some pictures of your Hognoses!

Thanks again

Regards

Jorge

P.S. the 2 first pics are from the Viper.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i looked into getting some CB western hognose not to long ago. i liked this site http://www.hognose.com/index.htm. its all about the hognose. i was told that there temperment is either nice and calm or just the oppisite and it will constantly try and tag you. very cool snakes. they dont get huge and are a good introduction if some day down the line your looking into keeping some of those vipers you have posted above. well best of luck


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> i looked into getting some CB western hognose not to long ago. i liked this site http://www.hognose.com/index.htm. its all about the hognose. i was told that there temperment is either nice and calm or just the oppisite and it will constantly try and tag you. very cool snakes. they dont get huge and are a good introduction if some day down the line your looking into keeping some of those vipers you have posted above. well best of luck


 I will NOT!! but thanks any way


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol good luck ... i think mettle keep a hognose for a little bit so he might have some more first hand knowledge about them


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he has a look at this post...

About keeping the above species...well...venemous...is not really my area...I do love them (bitis gabonica took my heart long time ago) but I would not dare to have such animals home!

Hognose are really nice looking and easy to keep and breed from what I've been reading...and they only represent danger to allergic people...I believe I am not. (Still there is so much controversy about these snakes...can they really use their duvernoy glands? do the toxins come from toads? and so many others...all these just make them even more interesting)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya well i wasnt sure if you were working towards keeping hot snakes, you seem to have the resourses to. you can get an allergy (sp?) test. but basiclly if you react bad to bee strings you might be in trouble. i would treat it as a hot snake, hooks the whole nine yards, even more so if you have it out to show someone, you never know how they will react if the get bite.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

fortunatelly so far I haven't found any thing that I am allergic to...no bee...no wasp...montpelier...scorpion(this one hurtsssssssssss)...! (and I do not wish to know if I am allergic to something else ehehehe)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya i just know a few ppl that have got them cause they work with venomous creatures... just to give them an idea of how bad or quick they would reaction to the venom. but if bees an wat not dont bother you then you should be fine


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess Hognoses are not very popular around here


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

mmmm .... well i thought Mettle keep one for a bit ... but Crockeeper and Bawb2u most likely would be able to add to this topic ... but i crockeeper is moving but should be back online soon from what i hear.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks again mate!!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

no problem .. if u want i would pm them and ask if they have ne thing to add


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i got a baby west hognose for 100 us dollars, its not a bad price and its pretty colorful little dude


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

mrodge said:


> i got a baby west hognose for 100 us dollars, its not a bad price and its pretty colorful little dude


 Nice!

Does it eat well? easy to handle? easy to keep? growth rate fast?....slow?

If you can please share some photos...of him and of his cage.

Thanks!!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

( I don't believe that nobody likes such wonderful snakes such as the Heterodon Nasicus!!!)


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> ( I don't believe that nobody likes such wonderful snakes such as the Heterodon Nasicus!!!)


 sorry man i completely missed your questions if your still intersted i got mine from reptile depot.com it was 100 us dollars, eats like a champ, tries to to bluff a bite but ive never been bit, once outta the cage he stops tryna bluff, hes grown fast but my freind bough once a few weeks later and it has remained the same size
i tihnk the difference is i have an undertank wire heater and it loves it, i keep it in a 30 gallon


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I kept a trio of Western Hogs for a good while (2 females and 1 male, all kept separately of course). They were all champs at eating frozen fuzzies and they were all very docile. They would bluff when you'd go in to pick them up, but I was never struck at nor bitten.

They are technically venemous, but they aren't really thought of in the same category as hot snakes. They are slightly venemous and this happens when they bite and chew on a prey item. It releases the venom. The only time I've heard of anyone getting bitten was when I saw a video of a foolish handler actually enticing the snake to bite his hand and actually letting it chew on him to see what the venom would do! Western Hogs are sold at pet stores and are not considered dangerous.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i just got a pair of babies














the male ate right off the get go but the females isnt im going to offer one more food item and if i doesnt eat this week im going to force feed it. the babies are super placid. i like them a lot


----------

